# Boxing Forum.



## arnisador (Mar 16, 2003)

Several threads moved from here to the new Boxing forum.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2003)

A reminder that some WMA discussion will be in the Boxing and Fencing fora.


----------

